# Have you ever seen marks like this?



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so this summer my gelding Sunny very randomly started getting white marks around his eyes. It started with just one and a few more have popped up since then. He has never had anything like this before and they aren't scars. He is a sorrel 12 y/o gelding, breed unknown. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like just some random white hairs it seems red based horses get those random white hairs a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you sure they aren't scars? I would lean towards something like sticking his head through a fence or something like that, probably to get more food into him. The way they all seem to be aligned in the same direction makes me wonder.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They look like scars to me too.

Any chance you have had a sleazy hood on him lately? A mare I board with now has scars just like that from her hood slipping one night and cutting into her skin.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> They look like scars to me too.
> 
> Any chance you have had a sleazy hood on him lately? A mare I board with now has scars just like that from her hood slipping one night and cutting into her skin.


I didn't think about that good point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> They look like scars to me too.
> 
> Any chance you have had a sleazy hood on him lately? A mare I board with now has scars just like that from her hood slipping one night and cutting into her skin.


He has worn sleazys overnight during the show season but the ones I use are well fitting and have never rubbed him or slid around.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

They also have very large eye holes and don't come that close to his eyes.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Are you sure they aren't scars? I would lean towards something like sticking his head through a fence or something like that, probably to get more food into him. The way they all seem to be aligned in the same direction makes me wonder.


I wouldn't put it past him to try something like that but I see him almost everyday and I would have noticed scrapes.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Look likes he lost some hair and it grew back in white.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've seen ill-fitted cribbing collars cause this..
But I'd say they're just random white spots or that he lost some hair for whatever reason and it grew back white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

maybe fungal scars, but i hope not.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Him being 12, maybe he's starting to grey out some. Or in this case white. Are you sure he didn't stick his head through something?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly the placement of the white, and more so looking at the right eye, suggests to me rubs from a hood or sleezy...


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Him being 12, maybe he's starting to grey out some. Or in this case white. Are you sure he didn't stick his head through something?


I'm pretty sure. He could have but it probably would have left some kind of marks before the hair came in white, right? I've never seen any cuts or scrapes around his eye like that.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

It's definitely not fungal scars or from a cribbing collar. And since some of you brought up that it might be from his sleazy I'm going to take it out to the barn tonight to see if it lines up with the white spots. I was pretty sure it didn't but you may be right since nothing else seems to fit. Thanks for all your help, and any more ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe the sleazy didn't rub, maybe it was just too tight?


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I got pictures of Sunny in his sleazy last night. He was so confused about putting it on when he wasn't getting prepped for a show. lol








It didn't really cover any of the white spots and when I tried shifting it around it could only have caused about half of them. It has such big eye holes and such small ear holes that it doesn't move around a whole lot. It is pretty snug but I don't think it's too tight on him.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

does he have any other hood that he has worn?


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> does he have any other hood that he has worn?


That is his main one but he does have another one. The eye holes are the same size and it fits a bit looser in the face than the green one. That's why I didn't think it could have been his purple one. The green one fits tighter.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Horses get white spots. People get age spots. Mystery solved!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Horses get white spots. People get age spots. Mystery solved!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha thank you, I was just curious to see what everyone thought! He also seems to be roaning out around his hindquarters. I guess i'm just in denial about him getting older. lol I've had the guy since he was 5 and he's almost 13 now!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish I had a picture of the mare I mentioned's white spots from her sleazy. I am not sure how she pulled off the injuries she sustained from something as seemingly harmless as a hood. She caught it on something in her stall and it pulled over her eye, so her marks are right up next to her eye (also giving her a nice ulcer on her cornea). My point being is that the hood could slip if he's left in it for extended periods of time. shrug.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> I wish I had a picture of the mare I mentioned's white spots from her sleazy. I am not sure how she pulled off the injuries she sustained from something as seemingly harmless as a hood. She caught it on something in her stall and it pulled over her eye, so her marks are right up next to her eye (also giving her a nice ulcer on her cornea). My point being is that the hood could slip if he's left in it for extended periods of time. shrug.


You make a very good point. Although I have never seen a horse injured from wearing a sleazy I have seen people use some that don't fit properly and they will slide up the horses neck. 

One time I came into the barn and one of the 4-H girl's horses had his sleazy hanging off of his head. I'm not quite sure how he got it like that but I went in and took it off of him. She hasn't used that sleazy since.


----------

